# Walnut Lacewood and caribou antler slingshot



## Rick P (Jan 15, 2013)

I will be selling several modles of these, this is my first and it's a bit rough. But it is a portotype and my son is gonna abuse the hell out of it!


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Jan 16, 2013)

Slingshots bring back a lot of memories. And nobody lost an eye.


----------



## johncrane (Jan 16, 2013)

Nice design Rick! i had a few in my younger days!


----------



## papaturner (Jan 16, 2013)

Looks great........Makes my oak staff look cheap.


----------



## rizaydog (Jan 16, 2013)

Thats really cool.  Nice job.


----------



## edicehouse (Jan 16, 2013)

Am I the only one that sees a sling shot and still gets a slight smile?


----------



## Justturnin (Jan 16, 2013)

Well I guess is you were going for really cool .......then.....YOU NAILED IT.  

Super awesome.  I was looking for a slingshot for my nephew during a trip a couple of weeks ago and they were all lame.  What will the going rate be on these? If I can splurge on it I may take one off your hands.


----------



## Rick P (Jan 16, 2013)

$40 without the antler and $45 with......lots of hand work in these guys.

Displaced Canadian, no your definately not the only one who sees a slingshot and smiles.....they are almost as much fun to make as shoot! If one of these does not bring out the kid in ya he was never there in the first place.....even the wife wants one. I have a order for a father son set and 2 going to the BHA rondy in Boise next month for a charity auction. I haven't even officially introduced them as a product line yet.

Oh and these are about the most simple to shoot weapon I have ever held! Pretty much anyone could be hunting in a week or two with one as opposed to months with a longbow.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jan 16, 2013)

Love the concept Rick! Is there a supplier for the bands/replacements.


----------



## Rick P (Jan 16, 2013)

Several sling shots are huge in Europe and a lot more popular than I thought here in the US.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jan 17, 2013)

My favorite when I was a kid. How awesome can they get with these amazing pieces. Well done sir!

______________________________________________________________
BandSaw Blades Online - Custom Welded Band Saw Blades


----------



## Rick P (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks man!

They are still fun as hell! This is, for me personally THE favorite project of the year! I have had enough offers on them to start making them for the biz and Gunther LOVES his!

We shot some tim last night........mine is definatly enough for hares, grouse and Ptarmagin! I think I could take out a fox IF I was close enough for a head shot. Find yourself a fork or make one like mine man! Dont let the fun pass you by.


----------



## LittleBear (Feb 25, 2013)

Nice slingshot.


edicehouse said:


> Am I the only one that sees a sling shot and still gets a slight smile?


Nope slingshots are just plain fun.


----------

